# Homemade Tools >  Hand Deburr Tool

## Catfish

I reused an old 4WD shifter handle I made a long time ago and the truck is long gone to razor blades. I made a short adapter from 1/2" stressproof steel (nice stuff to machine) threaded one end 1/2-20 on the OD, other end drilled 1/4" for the countersink. As sanded and refinished handle. You can see me make this on You Tube, "Hand Deburr Tool". "Randy Richard".

----------

kbalch (Jul 18, 2014)

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Catfish! I've added your Deburring Tool to our Metalworking and Woodworking categories, as well as to your builder page: Catfish's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Deburring Tool  by Catfish 

tags:
hand tools, deburring

----------

